# I?m thinking about suicide / I want to kill myself



## making_art (Dec 17, 2011)

"*I'm thinking about suicide / I want to kill myself*"

Youth In BC : Be heard - Get help
December 17, 2011

Thanks for coming. I’m guessing that if you’re here, there’s a  good chance that the title of this page is true for you… If so, I can  also imagine it wasn’t easy to click. We’re glad that you did.

It’s hard to know exactly what someone is going through when they’re  thinking about suicide, but I bet it hurts… a lot. I bet you’ve tried a  lot of different things to try and make things better but none of them  have worked well enough to get you out of this feeling. Maybe you’ve  told someone. Maybe you have been suffering in silence. Either way I  imagine that, right now, you’re feeling pretty alone.
.
 In moments like these, it can be hard to reach out to people… What  will they say? What will they think of me? But this much is important to  know (taken from Metanoia, since they said it so well):
_
*You are not a bad person, or crazy, or  weak, or flawed, because you feel suicidal. It might not even mean that  you really want to die – it only means that you have more pain than you  can cope with right now. If I start piling weights on your shoulders,  you will eventually collapse if I add enough weights… no matter how much  you want to remain standing. Willpower has nothing to do with it. Of  course you would cheer yourself up, if you could.*


_​  Would you like to talk about it? If it’s between noon and 1am  (Pacific Time), you can chat live with one of our volunteers by clicking  the *CHAT NOW* button at the top-right.

 If it’s off-hours or you’d prefer the phone:


*In BC or Southern Alberta*: 1-800-SUICIDE.
*Elsewhere in Canada*: click here to find your closest crisis centre
*United States: *National Suicide Prevention Lifeline 1-800-273-TALK
*United Kingdoms:* Samaritans 08457 90 90 90
*Ireland:* Samaritans 1850 60 90 90
*Australia:* Lifeline Australia 13 11 14


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2011)

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/suicide/28374-struggling-with-suicidal-thoughts.html


----------

